# local tty logout doesn't clean /var/run/utmp

## bunder

for some reason when i log in on the local console it doesn't clean my utmp entry after logout.  ssh login/logouts are fine.  any ideas?   :Laughing: 

----------

## bunder

bump?   :Laughing: 

edit:  i'll elaborate.

 *Quote:*   

>  08:47:31 up 9 days, 23:38,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.02, 0.00
> 
> USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
> 
> chris    pts/0     08:10    0.00s  0.08s  0.02s w
> ...

 

if i don't wipe /var/run/utmp by hand it will say like 3 users, but only the ones logged in will show under the USER column.  SSH i can log in and out of fine, but if i log in locally and log out, the users number doesn't decrease.

cheers

----------

## bunder

figured i'd give this another go, i still got this problem.

cheers

----------

## bunder

purty please?   :Laughing: 

----------

